# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  [[FNCA]] - Inaugurado en Talavera el VII Congreso Ibérico sobre Gestión y Planificación de Agua

## Salut

> *Inaugurado en Talavera el VII Congreso Ibérico sobre Gestión y Planificación de Agua de la FNCA*
> 
> Esta mañana daba comienzo en la Facultad de Ciencias Sociales de Talavera la Reina el VII Congreso Ibérico sobre Gestión y Planificación de Agua. Unos 300 expertos *debatirán hasta el sábado sobre el río Tajo, el cambio climático y harán balance de los diez años de aprobación de la Directiva Marco de Agua*.
> 
> “Ríos Ibéricos + 10. Mirando al futuro tras diez años de Directiva Marco de Agua” es el título de esta cita internacional, organizada cada dos años por la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua (FNCA).
> 
> El presidente de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla La Mancha, José María Barreda; el alcalde de Talavera de la Reina, José Francisco Rivas; el presidente de la Diputación de Toledo,  José Manuel Tofiño; el decano de la Facultad de Ciencias Sociales, Pedro Jiménez; y la presidenta de la FNCA, Nuria Hernández-Mora, presidieron la sesión de apertura.
> 
> Expertos académicos, técnicos, representantes de la sociedad civil y de las administraciones en materia de agua provenientes de España, Portugal, Francia o Estados Unidos harán balance sobre los diez años de aprobación de la Directiva Marco de Agua (DMA) en la gestión de los ríos ibéricos.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/inaugurado-e...ua-de-la-fnca/

^^ Empezo ayer... lastima no haber podido ir, por causas de fuerza mayor  :Mad: 

Por cierto, pinchando el enlace de la noticia de iAgua se puede acceder a los documentos que están presentando... ¡¡¡No os los perdais!!!



Direccion de la web del congreso... http://www.fnca.eu/congresoiberico/

----------


## Salut

Hoy, segundo día del Congreso Ibérico....




> *La Directiva Marco del Agua y la recuperación de costes, protagonistas en la segunda jornada del VII Congreso Ibérico*
> 
> Los expertos participantes en el VII Congreso Ibérico de Gestión y Planificación de Agua mostraron hoy su *preocupación por el posible retraso que la crisis económica puede acarrear en la aplicación de la Directiva Marco de Agua*.
> 
> En la tercera sesión plenaria del congreso, que lleva por título “Balance de una década en la gestión del agua: estado de la cuestión y análisis crítico”, los expertos reconocieron que muchos planes previstos para el 2015 en la DMA pueden retrasarse hasta el 2021 si no hay financiación suficiente. Por ello, *defendieron la necesidad de incrementar el precio del agua para garantizar la sostenibilidad económica* de la administración del agua.
> 
> Sergiy Morov (WWF en Bruselas), el profesor Francesc La Roca de la Universidad de Valencia y Lorenzo Galbiati, de la Agencia Catalana de l’Aigua, coincidieron en que ha llegado el momento de pasar “de la planificación a la acción” para lograr los criterios de sostenibilidad económica, social y ambiental que fija la DMA.
> 
> El representante de WWF en Bruselas, Sergiy Morov, explicó que la Comisión Europea está dispuesta a llegar hasta el final y a llevar a los tribunales a los países miembros que, como *España o Portugal, han incumplido su obligación de tener aprobados los planes de cuenca en diciembre del 2009. “Ayer mismo se impuso una sanción de 4.000 euros diarios a Irlanda por no cumplir la legislación europea”*, explicó Morov. “Todos sabemos que hay crisis y, por ello, hay que ser más imaginativos a la hora de aplicar la normativa europea”, destacó.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/la-directiva...greso-iberico/

----------

